# Red Lobster Line Cook..what should I expect?



## mikel33 (Jun 4, 2008)

Hello!

I have never cooked in a professional kitchen before, but have a real passion for food and cooking. I may have a job at Red Lobster as a line cook, but I have no idea what to expect!

Can someone please tell me how tough this will be? How much stress, etc. I guess I am a bit nervous. Haha

Thanks!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 4, 2008)

My best advice is to listen to what they say and if you forget DON'T GUESS - ask politely to be reminded.  Don't second-guess anything.  Ask, ask, ask if you don't understand something or don't know how to do something.


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 4, 2008)

mikel33 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have never cooked in a professional kitchen before, but have a real passion for food and cooking. I may have a job at Red Lobster as a line cook, but I have no idea what to expect!
> 
> ...


 
Ohboy!   Are you in for a rude awakening!  Professional kitchens are about as much like cooking at home as olive oil is to Paris.  It will be VERY different from anything you have ever attempted before.

Good luck,


----------



## buckytom (Jun 4, 2008)

welcome mike. and good luck.

make sure you salt everything enough, to make sure the diners can taste it.


----------



## college_cook (Jun 4, 2008)

If you're going to be cooking a Red Lobster, I think almost everything is pre-fab.  Just dont boil the **** out of the lobster... noone likes tough lobster.


----------



## mikel33 (Jun 4, 2008)

gulp! Haha, like I said, I have the passion, just hope I can handle the heat! lol


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 4, 2008)

college_cook said:


> If you're going to be cooking a Red Lobster, I think almost everything is pre-fab.  Just dont boil the **** out of the lobster... noone likes tough lobster.



And don't put a rabbit in there with the lobster - no one likes hare in their food


----------



## ironchef (Jun 4, 2008)

Whoa, line cook with no professional kitchen experience? I'm assuming that they're going to put you through an extensive training program?


----------



## buckytom (Jun 4, 2008)

salt 101 and lectures on cheap butter...


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 4, 2008)

buckytom said:


> salt 101 and lectures on cheap butter...


 
and frozen protein!


----------



## mikel33 (Jun 4, 2008)

ironchef said:


> Whoa, line cook with no professional kitchen experience? I'm assuming that they're going to put you through an extensive training program?


 
Please don't give me a gullibility test.. you're kidding........ right?


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 5, 2008)

mikel33 said:


> Please don't give me a gullibility test.. you're kidding........ right?



I don't think so.  Do they know that you have never cooked in a professional kitchen?


----------



## college_cook (Jun 5, 2008)

mikel33 said:


> Please don't give me a gullibility test.. you're kidding........ right?




Well, the way ironchef cooks, you need a good deal of experience and skill.  Don't sweat it about not having any experience and starting on the line at Red Lobster.  I'm sure that most everything comes pre-portioned or pre-made, and you'll mostly be doing heat and serve.  Shouldn't have to worry about learning to butcher fish, proper sauce making or anything like that.

Here's what you should focus on-

Seasoning.  Use enough salt.  Your chef will show you how to season a fish filet your first day, and you're likely to be stunned by how much salt goes on.  However, now you know a big reason why restaurant food tastes so much better than stuff from home.

Heat control.  The stoves/grill you'll be using may as well be hell's furnace compared to what you'll find at home.  Learn to get your pans hot and keep them that way, and learn how to keep the heat low when required.  Get good a getting a nice sear on proteins.


----------



## ironchef (Jun 5, 2008)

I don't know, regardless of how much more simplified a line may be (i.e. Red Lobster vs. Daniel), I find it hard to believe that anyone without any restaurant cooking experience can step in without a good amount of training. Even culinary school graduates fresh off of graduation are sometimes lost. It's like someone who's only previous experience playing basketball was shooting by themself in their driveway, being asked to play in an actual game without any practice time with their team. They wouldn't know what the **** they were doing. Shooting by yourself is one thing, shooting with someone defending you is totally different. Same thing with cooking at home vs. in a restaurant.


----------



## GB (Jun 5, 2008)

ironchef said:


> Red Lobster vs. Daniel


What are...two things I never thought would share a sentence together?


----------



## Russellkhan (Jun 5, 2008)

Yes, starting as a line cook is unusual. In most restaurants I've seen, people start as a prep cook or even dishwasher if they want to get on the line and don't have experience (sometimes even if they do have experience).


----------



## mikel33 (Jun 6, 2008)

ChefJune said:


> I don't think so. Do they know that you have never cooked in a professional kitchen?


 
Yes, that was one of the first things I told them.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 6, 2008)

GB said:


> What are...two things I never thought would share a sentence together?






On the one hand it is Red Slobster, on the other hand that is pretty surprising to me as well, I had to work my way up and most restaurants would not take anyone with less than 5 years experience.
In my case that meant I left for college before I got to line cook!


----------



## Loprraine (Jun 6, 2008)

> I think almost everything is pre-fab.


 
That's what I was thinking, along with pre-portioned.I think it will be quite rigid, and all prep will be done ahead of time.  Good luck to you!


----------



## mikel33 (Jun 7, 2008)

Loprraine said:


> That's what I was thinking, along with pre-portioned.I think it will be quite rigid, and all prep will be done ahead of time. Good luck to you!


 
I hope so! As far as a first job.


----------



## AMSeccia (Jun 7, 2008)

You will surely learn from the experience, but remember that RL is a chain, and chains do everything in a canned sort of fashion, nothing resembling the kitchen of our imaginations (or food tv).  Take it for what it's worth and then at some point look for an experience in an independent setting.  People love Red Lobster, and there's no harm in that.  But it's very different than being a line, saute or fry cook in a fine dining establishment, or even a short order cook in a family diner.    

You will learn, that's what's important.  If you don't feel you're learning, move on!


----------



## GB (Jun 7, 2008)

I have never been in a Red Lobster so I am just guessing here, but my impression was that it was on the same level as McDonalds. I would expect a "line cook" there to just be someone who assembles the pre-cooked food. I do not think there would be any real cooking, just re-heating. This is just a guess though so don't hold me to it.


----------



## Constance (Jun 7, 2008)

McDonald's and Red Lobster are definitely NOT on the same level, GB. We've gotten some pretty darned good meals there.


----------



## Katie H (Jun 7, 2008)

I agree with Connie.  Here Red Lobster is quite good and doesn't come near McDonald's fare.


----------



## jet (Jun 7, 2008)

Constance said:


> McDonald's and Red Lobster are definitely NOT on the same level, GB. We've gotten some pretty darned good meals there.



I think GB was talking about how the food is prepared, not the quality.


----------



## college_cook (Jun 7, 2008)

jet said:


> I think GB was talking about how the food is prepared, not the quality.




Yes, the only REAL difference between Red Lobster and McDonald's is the quality of ingredients, but make no mistake, this is a large chain restaurant, and like any large chain, they will use mostly pre-fab food.  I'm glad that some folks were able to have good meals there; it means there were probably a few 1/2way competent cooks there.  However, I can say that every time I have ordered scallops there, they have been extremely overdone, fish filets are generally cooked until they are dried out, and on about 70% of occassions when my meal came with some sort of pasta side, the sauce was completely broken, a lake of butter sitting atop a mass of cream and unmelted cheese.

Really the only fish that doesn't get ridiculously overcooked there is the crab and the numerous selections of fried shrimp.  Their offerings are very unexciting, and usually heavy.  You would think that by now they might offer things like tuna on the menu,  but it seems they're really just against preparing anything that requires implementing some proper fundamentals.

No offense to the OP, everyone needs to start somewhere.  However, IMO, Red Lobster is far from the 'cadillac' of seafood that many folks seem to think it is.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 7, 2008)

i'd rather eat a cadillac.


----------



## *amy* (Jun 7, 2008)

mikel33 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have never cooked in a professional kitchen before, but have a real passion for food and cooking. I may have a job at Red Lobster as a line cook, but I have no idea what to expect!
> 
> ...


 
Welcome to DC, Mikel, & congrats on your new job. I have never worked in a pro kitchen, & it's been awhile since I visited a Red Lobster. With any new job it's 'normal' to be a bit nervous. Just take a deep breath. As I recall, there used to be a time (in my area), where you picked your lobster out of a tank. Since lobster (& seafood) is the main 'draw', I would try not to get bit  Seriously(?), they probably have their own way of prepping/cooking lobster & seafood (& a famous biscuit recipe, if it still exists). I would follow through with what is asked/required & familiarize yourself with the menu. Knowing a little about seafood can't hurt. Good Luck.


----------



## GB (Jun 7, 2008)

Like I said, I was only guessing. I am glad that I was wrong


----------



## college_cook (Jun 7, 2008)

buckytom said:


> i'd rather eat a cadillac.




LOL- Amen to that.


----------



## ironchef (Jun 7, 2008)

college_cook said:


> Yes, the only REAL difference between Red Lobster and McDonald's is the quality of ingredients, but make no mistake, this is a large chain restaurant, and like any large chain, they will use mostly pre-fab food.


 
Not all chains go the pre-fab route though. CPK preps most of their fresh ingredients at the specific locations. But they are very, very strict on portioning. Each ingredient has a specific measing tool for it, beit a teaspoon, ladle, etc. It's down to the 1/8 tsp. for things like garlic, and part of a cooks mise en place at CPK is to make sure that all of their ingredients has the appropriate tool. But that's what makes them so consistent from location to location. 

I think a lot of it depends on the cuisine and target market too. A place like Red Lobster, Applebee's, etc. can get away with that, but a place like say, CPK or the Cheesecake Factory can't. I've known people that cooked at a Cheesecake Factory and they have an *** load of prep to do.


----------



## babetoo (Jun 7, 2008)

haven't eaten at red lobster more that three times. had lobster every time. it was just fine. not overcooked and seemed to be fairly fresh. the one near me closed for whatever reason and the next on is to far to mess with.

babe


----------



## Constance (Jun 7, 2008)

Another factor to consider is that Red Lobster is a reasonably priced restaurant. My husband and I can eat there for $40-$60, depending on what we order, and we don't skimp.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 7, 2008)

ironchef said:


> Not all chains go the pre-fab route though. CPK preps most of their fresh ingredients at the specific locations. But they are very, very strict on portioning. Each ingredient has a specific measing tool for it, beit a teaspoon, ladle, etc. It's down to the 1/8 tsp. for things like garlic, and part of a cooks mise en place at CPK is to make sure that all of their ingredients has the appropriate tool. But that's what makes them so consistent from location to location.
> 
> I think a lot of it depends on the cuisine and target market too. A place like Red Lobster, Applebee's, etc. can get away with that, but a place like say, CPK or the Cheesecake Factory can't. I've known people that cooked at a Cheesecake Factory and they have an *** load of prep to do.



I am sorry, what is CPK? 

I agree on the chains, some are better than others. I can think of a dozen places to get seafood out here that are about the same price as Red Lobster but much better, but I would still place RL above McDonald's... just below places like Joe's Crab Shack. DW and I have eaten at RL a couple of times, the food was OK it was the wait staff that made us not go back... hence the fun Red Slobster nickname 

I do like Chili's a lot, especially their unlimited soup and salad they have going right now, or the big mouth burgers and the kids love the mini burger bites. Now I am sure a lot of what they serve is strictly controlled as well, how else can chains maintain a consistent level of quality, taste, and feel no matter what restaurant you go to? But it is still good eats in my book, and we enjoy going there.
Sometimes I have more fun at a family or chain restaurant than I do a high end one. I tend to save those for dates, when we can actually go on em...


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 7, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> I am sorry, what is CPK?



CPK = California Pizza Kitchen.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 7, 2008)

Ohhhh, thanks! DW and I ate there once, we had a Thai pizza I think and it was pretty good stuff. If I am remembering right, it was down in Atlanta about 9 years ago, LOL. They have them in the grocery store here frozen, but we found out real quick it is just not the same.


----------



## mikel33 (Jun 8, 2008)

college_cook said:


> Really the only fish that doesn't get ridiculously overcooked there is the crab and the numerous selections of fried shrimp. Their offerings are very unexciting, and usually heavy. You would think that by now they might offer things like tuna on the menu, but it seems they're really just against preparing anything that requires implementing some proper fundamentals.
> 
> No offense to the OP, everyone needs to start somewhere. However, IMO, Red Lobster is far from the 'cadillac' of seafood that many folks seem to think it is.


 
They actually have started serving fresh fish now... (at least my red lobster): Atlantic Salmon, Tilapia, Rainbow Trout, Cod, Mahi-Mahi, and North-Atlantic Haddock. They offer a choice of grilled, broiled or blackened for each..

So as far as fresh goes.. I think they are starting to catch on. And those who over cook fish/seafood, IMO, probably have never cooked it for themselves!  It doesn't take too many screw-ups to realize.


----------



## Weeks (Jun 24, 2008)

Would love to hear an update on how you're doing, mike. Line cook work is something I'm intimately familiar with. *grin*


----------



## mikel33 (Jun 25, 2008)

Well, as an update.... I am not yet on the line..

They have started me at alley coordinator. I make sure everything is correct on the plates, add sauces, call for service, etc. It's fairly easy, and I'm able to watch the line do their thing... which, btw, is not really much at all. Yes, everything is prepped in house, but it's all prepped in mass.. There is no creative cooking. A lot of the food is put through a pizza-hut like conveyor belt, fried, or grilled. The only challenging thing in the restaurant is the grill I suppose, where he takes care of the fresh fish, steaks, shrimp and fire-grilled lobster, that stuff needs to be done with at least some skill. But like I said, almost everything is "in-house" "pre-fab".. Not a sautee pan in site.. But hey, it's a start.. I guess


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jun 25, 2008)

"Chain Restaurants" are looking for uniformity among all of their locations ... what you eat at a location on the East coast will taste the same as one of their locations in the Mid-West, the South, or the West coast - or anywhere inbetween. That way when someone eats at one of their locations (no matter where it is) they know what the food will taste like.

They have an R&D kitchen somewhere where the recipes are worked out and all of their restaurants use those recipes. This allows them to not only control uniformity - it also helps them in bulk buying.

And, the cooking is usually basic - but you can get some good basic cooking skills from working in one of these kitchens. Although the recipes may change - the methods are basic and definable by terms ... learn them, and the techniques, you're good to go on to the next step up.

On the other hand - take a restaurant like Rocco's 22nd Street Restaurant in NYC (Chef Rocco DiSpirito). Although more complicated, and the cooks were more highly trained, and the food was unigue - they still had to follow Rocco's recipes. But, Rocco soon wandered from managing the kitchen and spent his time out in the front of the house smoozing with the female patrons ... the kitchen went into disarray - and Rocco was fired by his backers because the food that came from his kitchen lacked uniformity.

Even Emeril has sold out to Martha Stewart!

So there is nothing wrong with learing the basics, and learing some uniformity.

But - that's just my humble opinion.


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 25, 2008)

mikel33 said:


> Well, as an update.... I am not yet on the line..
> 
> They have started me at alley coordinator. I make sure everything is correct on the plates, add sauces, call for service, etc. It's fairly easy, and I'm able to watch the line do their thing... which, btw, is not really much at all. Yes, everything is prepped in house, but it's all prepped in mass.. There is no creative cooking. A lot of the food is put through a pizza-hut like conveyor belt, fried, or grilled. The only challenging thing in the restaurant is the grill I suppose, where he takes care of the fresh fish, steaks, shrimp and fire-grilled lobster, that stuff needs to be done with at least some skill. But like I said, almost everything is "in-house" "pre-fab".. Not a sautee pan in site.. But hey, it's a start.. I guess


 
Thanks for the update, Mike.  Yes, it is a start, and we all had to start somewhere.  Listening, watching and asking questions will all hold you in good stead, I imagine, and after a while, you can take the skills you learn here and add to them either at culinary school or another gig.  

There are lots of things you can learn there about working in a kitchen, and some you can't.... but that may well be true for many places.

Keep us up on what you're doing!


----------

